
Most starred interpreters and compilers on GitHub - nextjj
https://medium.com/@aserg.ufmg/most-starred-programming-language-interpreters-and-compilers-on-github-661d105242a7#.hz6dujizy
======
CurtHagenlocher
Seems to be missing C#
([https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn](https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn)) with
6550 stars and Typescript
([https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript))
with 16876 stars.

